# I am unable to use Mogrify LR2 plugin



## bouloss (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi
I am using LR 2.4 on windows xp sp2
and I just installed the plugin Mogrify Lr2 with imageMagick and all the Ms libraries

and when i export in lightroom i get the following error

Win32 API error 2 ("The system cannot find the file specified.") when calling ShellExecuteExW from AgWorkspace.shellExecute (2)
 J:\fantoun 1\''9-Fantoun.NEF
  J:\fantoun 1\'1'-Fantoun.NEF

any ideas

thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

If you try to export those same files without the plugin, does it work. And what is the filename of the file you're trying to export - it looks like it might have some non-standard characters in it?


----------



## bouloss (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Victoria
thank you for replying. the export does work if I dont use the plug in.
I am exporting NEf files with the file name ''9-Fantoun.NEF


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok, what settings are you applying within the LR/Mogrify plugin, as it may be something there that's adrift. Maybe try a very plain setting like a 1px border and nothing else.


----------



## Evan (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you trying to export it to a Nikon RAW? I don't think that LR2/Mogrify can perform operations on a RAW. You might need to change your output type to something standard like a JPG or a TIFF.


----------



## bouloss (Sep 25, 2009)

I am exporting to jpeg
i am not using any borders just one text annotation
the same error message happens even without exporting
just by click on the refresh font list. because i dont see any fonts
i tried exporting just using a border no text annotation. same error.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmmm, my next port of call would be to reinstall ImageMagick, and make sure I've got it pointing to the right file. That's the only other missing file I can think of that it'd be referring to.


----------



## bouloss (Sep 25, 2009)

I tried already uninstall and reinstall the whole thing.
I installed first the Visual C++ 2''8 Redistributable Package (x86) , then Imagmagick and then the plugin. I entered my code.
I pointed the configuration to C:\Program Files\ImageMagick\mogrify.exe
still no luck. I will try on another computer. Windows 7 64 bits.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, another computer sounds like a good plan. If that doesn't do the trick, drop Tim an email, as he may have come across that error. You definitely got the right ImageMagick download?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 25, 2009)

Double check that folder location for Image Magick. On my Vista64, it's installed in C:\Program Files *(x86)*\ .... 
Don't know if that should make a difference, but it did cause a problem when I moved Lr from an XP32 to Vista64 system, while preserving Lr's preferences.


----------



## bouloss (Sep 25, 2009)

well i didnt try on a different computer, just the same computer with a dual boot windows 7 64bits.
i was able to export. but nothing happens to the images. as if nothing was applied.
no text annotation or borders.
i have installed the 64bits version of imagemagick x64 and it was installed in program files

could it be a problem with the fonts. since i can access the font list withing the configuration panel of the plugin . and i do get the same error message when i click refresh font list


----------



## bouloss (Sep 26, 2009)

any ideas ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, well how about checking that ImageMagick works first, using the instructions at the bottom of this page: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#windows


----------



## B.K. (Sep 28, 2009)

Check first if your path (a variable, at least in WinXP) points correctly to the ImageMagick/Mogrify. It should not be too long, btw.


----------



## bouloss (Sep 28, 2009)

in my windows environment variables
this is the path
C:\Program Files\ImageMagick

all these commands worked
$magick&gt; convert logo: logo.gif 
$magick&gt; identify logo.gif 
$magick&gt; imdisplay logo.gif


----------



## James_N (Sep 28, 2009)

The message you're seeing usually indicates that you don't have the required Visual C++ Libraries installed.

Take a look at the very bottom of the ImageMagick download page: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php
There are links to to the Visual C++ libraries; try installing the 32-bit package.


----------



## bouloss (Sep 28, 2009)

I tried re installing the c++ libraries still without luck.
I am suspecting the fonts. since I get the same error message when refreshing the font list in the plug in UI.


----------



## bouloss (Sep 29, 2009)

i did some progress by restoring all default fonts.
i have other problems where windows cannot locate the cmd.exe file
so i had to download one ,
so far i got one export to work. but nothing applied .text or borders


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 29, 2009)

No cmd.exe !!! Time for a system scan...


----------



## An Aroostook Eye (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow! I am discouraged. I have been trying to get Mogrify to run on my computers and after downloading all the required files I can't get it to run, so I came here to see what I might find for answers and you guys scare the pants of me. I don't understand computers that well and was hoping for an easy way to add watermarks I am thinking now that this way is far more advanced than I can deal with!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi An, welcome to the forum!

Don't panic - most people get it working just fine. Of course, it depends on how much watermarking you need to do - the new LR3 beta does give basic watermarking facilities which have an easier UI.

So tell us what you've done so far?


----------

